# Milling Oak Trailer Boards ... could be profitable



## 046 (Feb 4, 2010)

Found this on Craigslist.... Long Oak Trailer Boards are hard to find and very expensive. looks to be a good fit for a small milling operation. 

low volume, high value products filling a need... trailers are everywhere and typically use pine that rot....could be profitable

-----------

Trailer Boards (Red Oak)#2 - $1 (Oklahoma Area)
Date: 2010-02-04, 10:15AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Oak trailer boards cut to fit any size trailer, can be installed or you can just purchase the boards.

Average sizes: (standard utility trailers) 6X10-$167.40/6X12-$200.88/6X14-$260.40/6X16-$267.84/6X18-$301.32/6X20-$334.80

Pricing will vary for heavy equipment and semi trailers.

Most boards are cut in 6" widths so you get more bang for your buck.

xxxx: xxx-xxx.xxxx Mon thru Sat 8am till 7pm
or email.

Boards can usually be ready within a week, depending on size of order.

* Location: Oklahoma Area
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 4, 2010)

You'd never get those prices here, I really doubt he does either unless red oak is really hard to come by in Oklahoma. Thats 2.75/bf for rs low grade red oak - 1.00 bf here is the best you'll get.


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 4, 2010)

I get $1.85 a bf.. but I'm figuring 1.5" thick boards, which most trailer boards that I've seen are.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 6, 2010)

i would say the oak floor board market is very narrow. sure pine rots but treated and then kept up with water sealer, ive got pine boards that are 25years old on a trailer and still holding there own. by todays prices i could redo the bed in pine for $40-$50 ,get another 20-25 years vs say $167 for oak.maybe a market but again probavly a very narrow one.


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup I recently redid a 8' x16' trailer, with doug fir 2x6s which is what it had originally, lasted plenty long the first time around. It cost like $100 for the 17 16 footers.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 7, 2010)

Mike Van said:


> You'd never get those prices here, I really doubt he does either unless red oak is really hard to come by in Oklahoma. Thats 2.75/bf for rs low grade red oak - 1.00 bf here is the best you'll get.



You'd never get that price here either!

Rob


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 9, 2010)

Over here I buy white oak logs for 25 to 30 cents a bf, sell for trailers for 85 to 90 cents a bf which is not much more than treated pine and about 10 times better. Steve


----------

